# New DWA forum.



## Reptile Forums (Jan 18, 2007)

We thought that a forum covering venomous and DWA species might be wanted/required, we will trial this forum to see how popular it is.

Leave any feedback in this thread.


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

yay, first post on new forum :lol2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yeh I recon its a good idea, I like to talk about all this venomous


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

hi
4th post on this forum...


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

will be most welcome as going to apply for dwa myself


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

great idea.
now i will know were to ask about venamous etc.

lee 

p.s 4th post :lol2:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

californiankinglover said:


> p.s 4th post :lol2:


:lol2: thats the 6th not 4th


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

i know!!! im tired!! getting up at 5.30 every morning is not the best thing to do!!! lol

lee


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

ohhh this is awesome
im still too young and inexperienced lol
but ahh well can still chat
:grin1:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

monitorfan666 said:


> ohhh this is awesome
> im still too young and inexperienced lol
> but ahh well can still chat
> :grin1:


Its a good way to educate yourself incase you ever decide you do want to keep DWA in a few years time.


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

Tops said:


> Its a good way to educate yourself incase you ever decide you do want to keep DWA in a few years time.


yeah definatley
:grin1:


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

me too


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

what do DWA stand for?
or am i being stupid? lol


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Dangerous Wild Animals. I think this is a good idea because if you want to find out something about dangerous snakes then it gets found and answered quicker. Also it means i can learn a lot about venemous snakes from the pros without having to go through looking for the DWA threads.


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

zoe6660 said:


> what do DWA stand for?
> or am i being stupid? lol


Dangerous Wild Animals. All dangerous animals in the UK are covered by the DWA Act of 1976 and require a DWA licence.

http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-countryside/gwd/animallist.pdf


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

thanks for letting me know i got DWA In my house 3 of them known as sisters lol


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Great idea on a great site :no1:.........Brian ho and I do have DWA :lol2:


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

apart from i think one person on this thread, has anyone else got a DWA and if so what is it.

I have a Cuviers Dwarf Caiman, she is called Kalli and is around 28 inches from snout to tip of tail. Currently eating mice and chicks and any left overs (pinkies and fuzzies) from the other animals.

I am seriously contemplating getting a Monocled Cobra, he's only a juvi at about 3 1/2 ft and shows the usual aggression.


----------



## damo (Jan 4, 2007)

yea go for it,that would defo be cool,and loads would go on there!!!cant wait..


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Scales and Fangs said:


> apart from i think one person on this thread, has anyone else got a DWA and if so what is it.
> 
> I have a Cuviers Dwarf Caiman, she is called Kalli and is around 28 inches from snout to tip of tail. Currently eating mice and chicks and any left overs (pinkies and fuzzies) from the other animals.
> 
> I am seriously contemplating getting a Monocled Cobra, he's only a juvi at about 3 1/2 ft and shows the usual aggression.


a brave first choice


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

SiUK said:


> a brave first choice


very, awesome snakes though


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

they certainly are, definately on my list, think il get a bit of experience first though


----------



## Young Boldric (Feb 5, 2007)

Great idea you never got tired of seeing them Gaboon`s:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## jungleboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Would the forum give the details on the requirements to obtain a dwa licence. I'd love to know more about venomous snakes, I love the gaboon viper and there's something about the eyelash viper too.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

jungleboy said:


> Would the forum give the details on the requirements to obtain a dwa licence. I'd love to know more about venomous snakes, I love the gaboon viper and there's something about the eyelash viper too.


It all depends on your local council.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Great idea.


----------



## Greg (Jun 3, 2006)

Really think this is a good idea for people thinking about getting anything that is covered by the DWA. 

Cheers,


----------

